# My Protein - Total MRP



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

I have been trying to find a shake which i can have as a mid-morning meal replacement or have with a meal to up the nutrition. And also something that i can add creatine to and have Post Workout.I dont want it to contain creatine because i cycle it off every 8 weeks, and obviously i want to still be having my shake.I have found My Proteins Total MRP http://www.myprotein.co.uk/formulas/mp-formulas/total-mrp-(2400g)/Do you think this would be suitable Post Workout?I have thought about buying the bulk ingredients but its not going to be cheap and will consume alot of time and space mixing it all and sorting it into tubs etc.I am currently using CNP Pro Recover but its a bit too expensive to be drinking in between meals.Any comments or suggestions?CheersGaz


----------

